# Component Video Output on PVR



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Would Component Video Output provide better video on a PVR receiver? I have use that on my DVD player. I notice that a lot of TV's are starting to add this input.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Than s-video? Probably not. I don't think the picture quality would be any better than S-Video IMHO. A HDTV PVR would have the component video out.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Why does Component video provide better output that S-Video with a DVD player? Isn't the resoultion of DVD about the same as E* broadcast?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

S-Video vs Component Video is an ongoing argument. Some people prefer one over the other. Head over to AVS Forums and check out the argument. I use Component with my DVD player because it came with the cable. I use Component with my DirecTV HD receiver, I use S-Video with my VCR/PS2/XBox/DTiVo...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Component video doesn't provide better resolution than svideo, but it does provide better color saturation. That's its advantage. I can provide a long, dry technical report going into detail about it if you'd like...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Even if there were SD STBs that came with component out (I think there was some news that RCA will start manufacturing D* SD boxes with component out) you most likely wouldnt notice that much of an improvemnet. You'll notice a big difference when going from SVHS to interlaced component on lets say, a DVD Player (even bigger with proressive on an HD set), but the difference would be much smaller with DBS, due to the general nature of the broadcast, or at least thats what I've read.


----------

